# Its a beautiful day!



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy cow did the weather turn out nice today!

58 for the high on the North side of the house in the shade. It feels like 70 on the South side where my back patio is. No wind, 100% pure sunshine. I watered the vines, washed the car, pulled out 20 cases of bottles and organized them, took the dog on a hike. Just doesn't get any better than this. The door to the winery is open its so nice.

Back to reality on Wednesday as we have snow in the forecast.






Perfect timing. In the words of Ricky Bobby, thank you "Baby Jesus"!


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 13, 2011)

Same here, light breeze, sunny, 65* 
Spent the day outside and soaked it in.




Gonna have to change that avatar if this keep up


----------



## jnmar (Feb 13, 2011)

Here too Mike, high today was 77, down to 73 now, very light SW breeze. It's been a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Not quite so balmy over here!


----------



## jnmar (Feb 13, 2011)

We have to enjoy these balmy days when we get them Wade. Won't be but a few months until the 70s &amp; 80s will be but a dim memory. We won't even see the 70s at daylight. uggh


----------



## grapeman (Feb 14, 2011)

You are just mean Mike!


----------



## fivebk (Feb 14, 2011)

Highs in the mid 50s here today. The snow is gradually melting away!!!!!

BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Very windy and high in low 40"s today. Driveway is solid ice from the warm days and cooler nights. Washing the road dirt out of the garage today.


----------



## robie (Feb 14, 2011)

We tied a record here in Colorado Springs at 71F. It was a gorgeous day!

Today is a little cooler, but still nice. We better take them while we can, as March and April can get very snowy here. We get the majority of our snow in March and April, but it is typically not terribly cold.
We haven't gotten much moisture so far; I think the most snow at one time has been less than 3 inches. It has been very cold, though.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 15, 2011)

We're in the mid to upper 60's all week here. I'm loving it


----------



## grapeman (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday it hit 46 here and by the time we were driving home from dinner yesterday, we were in blizzard conditions. It was snowing and blowing so hard, you couldn't hardly see. Currently it is 0 out with a chill of -20. High today 10 degrees with 30 mph winds. Nice weather..............................


----------



## jnmar (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't imagine how old that must get before Spring really arrives for you.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

Our luck continues. I drove the roadster in to work this AM for the first time in a month and an planing on a little "top down" weather this afternoon for the drive home.





We are looking rather Spring like until the end of the week.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 15, 2011)

Which roadster do you have, Mike? SWMBO drives an '07 Z4.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine is a 2004 Honda S2000. Very fun car to drive!







Very fast. 240HP in a 2.2L 4 cylinder package that still gets 28MPG. Bought it new at the end of the season and got a great deal on it. Only has 26K miles on it and I keep it garaged at all times so it looks as good as the day we drove it home.

I have to post the pic with me next to it or certain people don't believe it exist!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW is that a photoshop!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

Only Waldo knows.....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking lie we will have that nice warm weather on Friday they say. It was nice and warm just like Rich said yesterday afternoon and then last night it got real cold and stayed like that all day today. No snow though thank you!!!


----------



## vcasey (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice car Mike!

This is the weather we are expecting






I think my Jeep will be going topless as well


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats not fair vcasey


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2011)

Why if I could smack you through this computer!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

That will do!



vcasey said:


> Nice car Mike!This is the weather we are expecting
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Jeep will be going topless as well


----------



## jnmar (Feb 15, 2011)

I think we hit 80 today here in North Texas, it was warm. Forecast 78 tomorrow. I looked at a recording thermometer at the ranch today and it showed a low one night last week of 9.2 degrees.


----------

